# trout chow



## RiverRat

Where can i get "real" trout chow close to columbus?
I have been buying the fish pellets from tractor supply, they work OK , but nothing like the dark strong fishy smell of the true trout pellets.

I bought a 4 lb. bag of trout chow(dark black BB sized pellets) from a local pet store and did very well with them in my method mix, but the cost is way too high compared to trout chows i know others buy in bulk from feed stores.
The Tractor supply fish pellets are light tan and are not as strong as the real deal.....so can anyone point me to a feed store with in a 45 min. drive of Columbus.



Scott


----------



## cwcarper

Wish I could help you out...you looking for sinking or floating or does it even matter to you?? I know a lot of guys get their pellets from Wackerbaits, but i don't know of anything local. Let me know if you find a supplier, because it's something i've been thinking about experimenting with...


----------



## catfishhunter33

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## RiverRat

Thanks Catfish for the link.

CW, i know Bob B. has a feed mill close to him that he buys the Purina Auqamax , same as Wackerbaits sells. Its the dark(almost black in color ones) and they sell the 3 sizes like Wackerbaits. Im pretty sure its the same stuff i bought from a local pet shop, they buy in bulk for cheap then put it in smaller bags and sell it for a big profit!!

I'll have to get ahold of Bob, but i know hes had family issues so im not going to bug him right now. When i find a dealer close to Columbus i'll let you know for sure.

If your just looking for some fish pellets to mess around with, Tractor Supply's brand does work(ive been catching pretty good on it, just ask AK..HEHEHE) but i think the Auqamax is the better of the 2.

Scott


----------



## Carpless

Scott- go to the Purina site and do a dealer locator search. There are a few around Cols. If they want your business, they'll be happy to order it for you.

There's one here in Marysville (that I do not recomend) that got me size 600 when I ordered 300. The 600 floats, but I sent it thru the grain ginder and it worked out OK. BUT what a pain in the elbow!

This is the stuff the paylakers use. And it does stink. It took a while for me to get used to it.


----------

